# MLC Swap



## jdbryant (Apr 25, 2013)

I wont be pulling in until around 5 am Saturday morning. Today is Thursday and I sit in my office wondering what good treasures i'm missing out on. Share your finds with pictures on this thread. 

Justin


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2013)

How many of us are in the Holiday Inn Express? V/r Shawn


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 26, 2013)

I found this....and a few springer forks. Pretty much complete...fender braces are rough and its missing one Firestone pedal. It will clean up really nice.


















These are going on the Super Cruiser!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

Those grips and bags look nice wonder who sold them to you?  Man I still need to get you those chain adjusters.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 27, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Those grips and bags look nice wonder who sold them to you?  Man I still need to get you those chain adjusters.




Dude...I had no idea who you were. That's awesome. It was nice meeting you. You going to Ann Arbor?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I wish I Could say I was but that will be next year. Sadly yesterday I came to kind of get out of the whole bike thing for a bit but then realized I loved it too much. That swap meet was just what I needed. Your firestone is just wow. I should have done my hello im 1959firearrow from the cabe /rat rod bikes sign taped to my shirt. There is always next year.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 30, 2013)

*Memory lane swap*

Was a great time sold 5. Between mem lane and the auction picked up a 49 men's Shelby,30s emblem motobike,a teens woman's Elgin (parts bike)and a early teens - 20s excelsior-michigan city truss bar bike looks untouched will keep me busy this summer.


----------

